# Smoked Paprika in bulk



## markuk (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone know any good sources of this as Im fed up.of the weeny bottles from supermarkets.

Lots on ebay but would be nice to know a good reliable supplier ...

Thanks


----------



## smokerpaul (Mar 21, 2014)

try amazon ,search (bulk milled spices paprika smoked) 1kg pack £9.94 but not sure about quality


----------



## markuk (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks good thanks - half the price compared to 45g jars !


----------



## wade (Mar 22, 2014)

I buy my herbs and spices from BuyWholefoodsOnline. The link below is to their Smoked Paprika. Quality has always been good, delivery within 2 days and they have most things that I need.

http://www.buywholefoodsonline.co.uk/paprika

If you have not tried using Szechuan pepper in your rubs yet then you should give that a try too. It gives a lovely citrus zingly layer that works well with most meats. Use sparingly and add as an additional ingredient to your rub

http://www.buywholefoodsonline.co.uk/peppercorns-sezchua


----------



## darwin101 (Mar 29, 2014)

Wade, those look like great prices!


----------

